# Still a 10!



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Big Guy--he's looking good!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not his birthday-he actually is almost 10 1/2, but my husband just sent me this picture he took and I was thinking how great Brooks looks for a senior citizen.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks pretty good<:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He looks great!! He can pass for 6.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

lgnutah said:


> It's not his birthday-he actually is almost 10 1/2, but my husband just sent me this picture he took and I was thinking how great Brooks looks for a senior citizen.


Brooks is a VERY handsome guy. Chance is 10 1/2 too!
Below was taken a couple weeks ago


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, looks like a 10 to me too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He looks great!. goldy1, Chance is also looking wonderful. Two lovely photos of your special seniors.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brooks is a handsome boy, he looks terrific. 
Great picture.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Brooks, gorgeous boy, looking quite fit and handsome. The white actually gives the added appeal to the goldens, don´t you think? Hope your mama got to make the raincoat like Mel´s.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Brooks is truly a handsome boy. A great looking Senior!


----------

